# What is my Face Shape?



## nailpolishjunki (May 21, 2018)

I don't know where to place my blush/bronzer and if I have a square or oval face? Thanks in advance!
	

		
			
		

		
	

​


----------



## shellygrrl (May 22, 2018)

(Moved to Recommendations.)

Your face shape looks oval, to me.

Bronzer would go on the high points of the face (across the tops of your cheekbones, forehead, nose, and chin). Blush, usually on or just above the apples of the cheeks.


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 1, 2018)

nailpolishjunki said:


> I don't know where to place my blush/bronzer and if I have a square or oval face? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally oval! even a long face (think Celine Dion) they say oval is the perfect shape so lucky you !


----------

